# Told off a temp agency



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

I had emailed this place a resume on Friday for an inventory job. Didn't hear from that at all yesterday (yet this is an agency which claims one of their reps will be in touch with you within 24 hours...and Monday *does* count as a business day, right?). 

Anyway, I phoned this place back today during the afternoon. Left the name and phone number. Was told that I would be contacted within 30 minutes. Two and a half hours later, no contact from anyone. So, I got up just enough nerve to call them back and chew out the person who was supposed to call me about their lack of followup with potential workers. No cursing, no yelling, but about two minutes' worth of venting. Then I hung up. :banana 


Okay, this isn't most everyone's idea of a small victory. But getting nothing but runaround from employers and temp agencies all of this time when I've tried applying for anything, I view it as one little thing that I had control over.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

That's pretty good, better to be assertive than let it slide like I always tend to.

When I did inventories for a summer (boring job, but it's not bad for SA), I just went in directly and was hired after a few minutes of simple training (I'm not sure they looked at the resume I handed them, hardly had time to). Temp agencies may just get in the way.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

You did good. I bet it felt pretty therapeutic too.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

It was temporarily therapeutic, I'll admit. Just because I've had it shoved down my throat that I can't fight back so much.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

On Friday, the same guy that I told off actually called me up to ask if I was still interested in applying to the agency. Idiot, he apparently never checks Caller ID. I just deleted the message. That was good. :cig


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Congrats, Maseur Shado. I hate temp agencies myself. Over the last few months I had a bad experience with a temp agency. Good riddens to them. I only wish I had the nerve to tell 'em off. :lol


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Good job in being assertive. :banana


----------



## Eura (Oct 29, 2005)

Look at You!

That's one of my lagging 'cant's' is standing up for myself, so it's good to hear about other's triumphs.


----------

